# What Brake line size? in diameter and lengths



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

Is used on a B13 platform, particulaly on a 94 sentra sedan 1.6L?

Going to have to replace one or both of rear brake lines that run along underneath left rocker.

Also anything good out there, that bends easy, with out kinking up to much?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Napa generally has the material and bending kits for hardlines.


----------

